# Yahoo Messenger on PS3?



## OrbitzXT (Feb 14, 2008)

I have Yellow Dog installed on my PS3 and it comes with GAIM, is there a way to install Yahoo messenger on YDL? I'm a complete Linux noob, if there is a way, please give detailed instructions =)


----------



## panchoman (Feb 14, 2008)

http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Yahoo-Messenger-002.shtml

try that


----------



## ktr (Feb 14, 2008)

use this instead...

http://www.pidgin.im/

It supports multiple clients.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 14, 2008)

hes already got gaim.. its an all in one like pidgin.. i think he wants just regular yahoo for the features that all in ones cant provide


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 14, 2008)

I mainly want to use the chatrooms if possible, GAIM shows the list but when I click Join it doesnt do anything, no error message or anything.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 14, 2008)

Do I download debian or Red Hat and which version? This is the part that always confuses me about linux


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2008)

OrbitzXT said:


> Do I download debian or Red Hat and which version? This is the part that always confuses me about linux



YDL is a Fedora/Red Hat based distro


----------

